#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Showtec Star sky pro ii controller for 2 cloths

## admin

Star Sky Pro II

Controller for 2 Cloths

 6x4m Black or White curtains
 Molton fabric with Velcro and eyelets
 128 RGB LEDs in 8 groups
 Flightcase included
 Controller & Curtain must be bought separately
 1 Controller can handle 2 curtains
 3&5 Pole DMX and powercon power input




Star Sky Pro II 6X4m RGB is a full color LED star curtain system. It features 128 pcs super bright 5mm RGB 3-in-1 LEDs. They are scattered randomly in 8 groups to make real starry sky effects. The curtain is made of heavy duty fire retardant cloth (SGS certified) and available in black and white. It is finished with velcro for easy daisy chain and can be used with Showtec pipe & drape. It also has enough eyelets to mount with shock cords. The curtain is including flightcase for save transportation.

Because the controller can handle 2 curtains it must be bought separately. It is a user-friendly controller and has a 2 row LCD display with three selectable languages, English, French and German. The controller has multiple control modes, DMX with 7 and 28 channel settings , Auto run, sound activated and master-slave with a total of 10 pre-programmed color flows. It is equipped with powercon in- and output and 3 & 5 pole DMX in- and outputs.

Specifications
 Control: DMX, Auto, Sound, Master/Slave (lockable)
Program: 10 patterns with speed, strobe and dimmer control
DMX channels: 7/28
DMX connector: 3 & 5 Pole XLR F/M
Data connector: 5-pole XLR (data, no DMX signals)
Color: Matt black
Input voltage: 100-240V AC 50/60Hz
Power consumption: 42W max.
Dimensions: 248 x 148 x 44mm (LxWxH)
Weight: 1,2Kg
Lees meer over de Showtec Star sky pro ii controller for 2 cloths

----------

